# Baydale Blog: Babies, Bouncy Boys and Boobs!



## Baydale (27 November 2011)

Some of you rashly suggested that I give you an update on what's been happening at Baydale Towers so grab a cuppa and make yourself comfy, it'll be a long one. 

I apologise to anyone who has a vision, prompted by the title, of a Page Three-esque Baydale penning this, or a pregnant Page Three-esque Baydale *shudders at the thought*. "Babies* refers to the most photographed gang of horses, ever, thanks to my father and his fantastic photographic skills. Here they all are, looking fluffy and filthy but happy as larry:

Momma Grace and Wallace WishUponAStar

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0318056998635.344351.578103634&type=3&theater

Myrtle OneMoreTiger who is the spitting image of her mother, and equally bossy. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0318056998635.344351.578103634&type=3&theater

Gertie Grafenstolz who is a yearling but actually looks like a 3yo. MonsterHorsesRUs.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0318056998635.344351.578103634&type=3&theater

There are loads more here:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150318056998635.344351.578103634&type=1&l=90736df74a

but this one is my favourite:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0318056998635.344351.578103634&type=3&theater

Next, the Bouncy Boys: you'll have worked out that one of those would be Jupiter, pronounced Joooo-pit-errrrr, the most irritating horse on the planet. I've kept him ticking over and have had some stressage lessons, much to his disgust and, as his reward for being good in his lessons, some hunting.  His first day out was locally and he only worked out that weren't just hacking with our own hound puppies when we were joined by 60 other excitable ponies. You can picture the scene, so I only stayed out a couple of hours and had to be home to have my anti-cancer drugs later anyway. I then took him out in Leicestershire, only at second horses and with his brother, HumungaHorse, with OH aboard. He now thinks he invented hunting  and our hound pups only have to move in their crew yard and he's hanging over his, ready to go! Other than some rocking horse moments whilst queueing and him pointing the wrong way every time we stood for more than 5 minutes  he was fab and OH was telling everyone that would be his next hunter. Dream on.  No photos of the hunting sadly but here are some of us doing our stressage homework yesterday:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0223010213635.318147.578103634&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0223010213635.318147.578103634&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0223010213635.318147.578103634&type=3&theater

See the relief on his face, and mine, afterwards:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0223010213635.318147.578103634&type=3&theater

Gratuitous cute face shot:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...0223010213635.318147.578103634&type=3&theater

The other bouncy boy you may recall is Moo Cow Cal, the big-eared one and bessie mate of Jup's. Tis a long story but basically he has had sore feet, very sore feet, and then when we'd sorted his feet out a cyst on his long pastern bone became more influential (are you feeling my frustration thus far? ) So, he had an op on that and 8 weeks after that, but 6 months after the original diagnosis we have a very, very happy Cow that was allowed to start walk work AND go out in the field.  

This photo about sums up how he felt:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....373436058634.152654.578103634&type=3&theater

but there was lots of this:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....373436058634.152654.578103634&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....373436058634.152654.578103634&type=3&theater

and the next month will be full of this, although shoes are going back on next week so he and Fraser can go out hacking instead of being arena-bound:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/....373436058634.152654.578103634&type=3&theater

Look at the size of him: 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....373436058634.152654.578103634&type=3&theater

You'll note that I'm not the one riding him, which brings me onto the third B, Boobs! 

This time last Sunday I was in hospital in Lincoln having half of my chest reconstructed. WARNING: Step away from this thread now if you have a weak stomach.............................................................................. because they took a muscle out of my back, swung it under my arm and around to the front and modelled it into a boob.  It was supposed to be a 3.5 hour op but took 5 hours  but all went well and after another 5 hours I was sitting up, whingeing about being attached to lots of machines, drips etc and generally being annoying.  My consultant took this as a good thing and was gobsmacked at how well I'd come out of it, and on Monday we had a conversation that went like this: 

Him: "If I let you out tomorrow, you must promise me you won't get on a horse."
Me: "Honestly, I really don't feel like getting on a horse at the moment."
Him: "No really, you're not to get on a horse until the weekend at the earliest"
Me: "Ok, I promise I won't".

Result! Originally he'd said at least 2 weeks before I could ride again...  

I had two tubes/drains in when I came home but they came out on Friday, so yesterday I rode Jooo-pit-errr for half an hour (see photos above) then Fraser for 20 mins, nannying SuperFran on Cal. Ditto today, and I've done endless DIY physio - tack cleaning, sweeping, bedding down, hoovering, putting washing out, taking washing in.  And I can plait, which I didn't think I'd be able to, so did three for hunting yesterday.  Not being able to drive is a bit of a bore but only another week of that. 

Before anyone accuses me of being irresponsible or whatever, I feel fantastic; I'm not being brave, I'm not full of painkillers and I'm not inspirational, before anyone says that again.  Yes, my back's a bit sore but the nurse I saw on Friday commented on how quickly I'm healing, and for anyone who thinks I'm a nutter, plain and simple, I've been dosed up with Crossgates tailored remedy, wearing a MOJO bracelet constantly and taking a superduper protein supplement, thanks to slinkyunicorn.  Maybe this is karma for having such an average season, and God saw fit to give me a higher pain threshhold for a while? 

That's about it from Team Baydale. You deserve a reward if you've made it this far so I have muesli bars (made by my own fair hands, that's how bored I was this week), butterfly buns (Ma Baydale's, scrummy as usual) and Thorntons (a present from meardsall_millie but I don't really want to share them unless I absolutely have to...).


----------



## Lolo (27 November 2011)

Love the baby photos, they are an adorable little gang! How old are they all? Wallace is looking very big- loved the photo of him receiving a face wash from his mum, he's so clearly going "Mumm! Get off me! Everyone's watching and... ugh!" 

What are you plans for the Cheeky Boys? Will Jupiter be strutting his stuff at JAS things?


----------



## measles (27 November 2011)

Here was me admiring the pics of how well Joopiter was going and suddenly I clocked "yesterday".   Does your silky blue, red and gold outfit fit well under your jods and jacket because you really are superwoman?

Where to for the first event of the season?   And loving your favourite pic, too


----------



## Worried1 (27 November 2011)

I had no idea that's how they were making your new boobs! To be honest in a bit miffed... I offered you half of mine at least twice! 
I think it is great you're bouncing back (no pun intended!) everyone moaned at me for riding after stomach surgery but I figured riding had kept me fit and gave me the drive to get out of hospital and back to normality!
Glad ponies all behaving loved all the pics and I don't care what you say... You are a bit awesome


----------



## Haniki (27 November 2011)

What a lovely upbeat post, so glad you are feeling well and love all your baby horses.


----------



## Sleighfarer (27 November 2011)

Fantastic! There was me thinking you might still be in hospital  I should have known  Great that it went well.


----------



## Thistle (27 November 2011)

great to see you feeling so positive, give it a few days and the boys will be wishing you could drive and were back at work.

I pass on the museli bars (far too healthy) but I'll take any of ma Baydales offerings.

Take care


----------



## WellyBaggins (27 November 2011)

WOW, what a post  great pictures, babies are very cute.  Jupiter looks really well, he is such a smart horse  Hope you are 100% fighting fit soon


----------



## Hornby (27 November 2011)

At last, a Baydale thread - hurray!  Glad that you, horses and foals are all looking so well, some very classy horses there.


----------



## DarkHorseB (27 November 2011)

All looking and sounding really good!
You must have a high pain threshold! A friend at work had the same operation in August and it does not seem to be an option for wimps 

Did you decide on Wallace's posh name btw?


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (27 November 2011)

So pleased to hear (and see!) you are doing so well 

Doctors what do they know? 

Everyone knows that horses are the best cure


----------



## Baydale (27 November 2011)

Lolo said:



			Love the baby photos, they are an adorable little gang! How old are they all? Wallace is looking very big- loved the photo of him receiving a face wash from his mum, he's so clearly going "Mumm! Get off me! Everyone's watching and... ugh!" 

What are you plans for the Cheeky Boys? Will Jupiter be strutting his stuff at JAS things?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I think they're adorable but then I would, wouldn't I?  Wallace is 6 mths, Gertie 18 months, Myrtle 4 and a half and Grace 8 and a half.  I think Wallace is going to be lanky, which is fine by me. 

I might do the Arena UK JAS as it's so local, but thereagain I might go hunting instead!


----------



## Baydale (27 November 2011)

measles said:



			Here was me admiring the pics of how well Joopiter was going and suddenly I clocked "yesterday".   Does your silky blue, red and gold outfit fit well under your jods and jacket because you really are superwoman?

Where to for the first event of the season?   And loving your favourite pic, too 

Click to expand...

 I didn't have the outfit on yesterday lest it rustled in the wind and prompted an unscheduled dismount. 

Haven't planned anything for next season yet but it'll be one of the local ones, Oasby or Lincoln, I guess.


----------



## Baydale (27 November 2011)

Worried1 said:



			I had no idea that's how they were making your new boobs! To be honest in a bit miffed... I offered you half of mine at least twice! 
I think it is great you're bouncing back (no pun intended!) everyone moaned at me for riding after stomach surgery but I figured riding had kept me fit and gave me the drive to get out of hospital and back to normality!
Glad ponies all behaving loved all the pics and I don't care what you say... You are a bit awesome 

Click to expand...

Boob, singular.  The other one will be tweaked to match but I think I'll then have the No Bounce Sitting Trot-Proof version. 

I'm so relieved no-one has been outraged - so far  - and that you've done a similar degree of bouncing back. Normality is under-rated, don't you think?  I so was pleased to get back into my own bed.


----------



## Baydale (27 November 2011)

Haniki said:



			What a lovely upbeat post, so glad you are feeling well and love all your baby horses.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, Haniki.  I feel great and any discomfort is to be expected, so I'm steering clear of any weightlifting and netball for a week or two.


----------



## TarrSteps (27 November 2011)

Nutter.  

And what, no distance healing?? 

Glad you're healing well and finding lots to keep you busy and forward thinking. The Babies and the Boys look great. No opinion on the boob, sorry, but as long as you're pleased with it. . .


----------



## Baydale (27 November 2011)

Seafarer said:



			Fantastic! There was me thinking you might still be in hospital  I should have known  Great that it went well.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, M, I should have pm'ed you but I seem to have been very busy since I escaped.  To be honest I think they were glad to see the back of me.


----------



## LEC (27 November 2011)

How cool that you are no longer 55378008. 

Sorry could not resist. I blame it on working with teenagers. 

Glad all is well in Baydale land and Moo Cal looks like one very cute happy hippo. Did you decide on a name for Wallace in the end? Glad Jupiter has now upgraded himself to being considered as a future hunter for your OH.


----------



## Baydale (27 November 2011)

Thistle said:



			great to see you feeling so positive, give it a few days and the boys will be wishing you could drive and were back at work.

I pass on the museli bars (far too healthy) but I'll take any of ma Baydales offerings.

Take care
		
Click to expand...

You're probably right, "the boys" including OH! However the boys at work will not be quite so pleased to see me when I eventually trundle off to MK, there will be much nagging and haranging needed to knock them back into shape after two weeks without me.


----------



## Baydale (27 November 2011)

emmyc said:



			WOW, what a post  great pictures, babies are very cute.  Jupiter looks really well, he is such a smart horse  Hope you are 100% fighting fit soon 

Click to expand...

Thanks, emmyc, I warned you it was going to be a long 'un.  I'm only a few percent short of 100 and I may well have popped over some logs on Jup today without anything going "ping" so that bodes well.


----------



## Lolo (27 November 2011)

LEC said:



			How cool that you are no longer 55378008. 

Click to expand...

Is it really bad I read that straight off, with no excuse having not been a teenager for nearly a month now and I'm meant to be doing a very-serious degree?


----------



## ajn1610 (27 November 2011)

Lovely pics as always. 
Well done you! And Good Luck with the recovery.


----------



## WellyBaggins (27 November 2011)

Baydale said:



			Thanks, emmyc, I warned you it was going to be a long 'un.  I'm only a few percent short of 100 and I may well have popped over some logs on Jup today without anything going "ping" so that bodes well. 

Click to expand...

LOL, you would have been in trouble explaining that one to the docs  Glad to hear you are feeling so well


----------



## Baydale (27 November 2011)

Hornby said:



			At last, a Baydale thread - hurray!  Glad that you, horses and foals are all looking so well, some very classy horses there.  

Click to expand...

You're easily pleased, Hornby.  Grace has done us proud with her offspring and I hope she'll deign to get preggers by Cevin Z this year.


----------



## Baydale (27 November 2011)

DarkHorseB said:



			All looking and sounding really good!
You must have a high pain threshold! A friend at work had the same operation in August and it does not seem to be an option for wimps 

Did you decide on Wallace's posh name btw?
		
Click to expand...

Was that the horsey friend you mentioned? It's not like you can compare pain thresholds, is it, but I assumed I was a wimp and maybe I'm not. 

Wallace's posh name is The Wish Doctor....see what I did there?


----------



## Sarah_Jane (27 November 2011)

Glad all recovered and I will try similar tactics with my doctor this week  Boys are looking good and hoping that 2012 is very successful!


----------



## Baydale (27 November 2011)

tinselunicorn said:



			So pleased to hear (and see!) you are doing so well 

Doctors what do they know? 

Everyone knows that horses are the best cure

Click to expand...

Exactly, doctors, pah.  To be fair my surgeon has been fab which makes up for my oncologist being less than fab. 

Horses certainly give you a reason to get your malingering butt out of bed in the morning, or off the sofa at 10pm to do late night checks.


----------



## DarkHorseB (27 November 2011)

Baydale said:



			Was that the horsey friend you mentioned? It's not like you can compare pain thresholds, is it, but I assumed I was a wimp and maybe I'm not. 

Wallace's posh name is The Wish Doctor....see what I did there? 

Click to expand...

No she's not horsey at all but a tough Northern sort 

Ooh I like it - where on earth did that curve ball come from I thought you had it down to Wensleydale and the other Wishy name??


----------



## NR99 (27 November 2011)

Heyy great post - have looked through all the photies again even though I've seen most of them! Glad you're almost back to 100% still hankering after sending the Pig up for a 4 week Baydale bootcamp!

Glad you decided on a posh name finally (and that it wasn't Wensleydale)!


----------



## Baydale (27 November 2011)

TarrSteps said:



			Nutter.  

And what, no distance healing?? 

Glad you're healing well and finding lots to keep you busy and forward thinking. The Babies and the Boys look great. No opinion on the boob, sorry, but as long as you're pleased with it. . . 



Click to expand...

Like I said, it takes one to know one. 

My distance healer seems to have gone out of radar range so I'll expect a miraculous recovery once she's back home again. 

The boob is boob-shaped, in the right place and pointing in the right direction, what's not to like?


----------



## TarrSteps (27 November 2011)

Yay for  'The Wish Doctor' !


----------



## WellyBaggins (27 November 2011)

TarrSteps said:



			Yay for  'The Wish Doctor' ! 

Click to expand...

Great name and very appropriate


----------



## Baydale (27 November 2011)

LEC said:



			How cool that you are no longer 55378008. 

Sorry could not resist. I blame it on working with teenagers. 

Glad all is well in Baydale land and Moo Cal looks like one very cute happy hippo. Did you decide on a name for Wallace in the end? Glad Jupiter has now upgraded himself to being considered as a future hunter for your OH.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, you're so childish!  

Wallace is The Wish Doctor, or he will be when his passport comes back. He wasn't very impressed at having his first flu and tet jab this week, little monkey tried to do a runner!  

OH said Jup needs to get the bucks out of him before he's suitable for fieldmaster duties. I wish you could have seen his gleeful little face as he set sail after HH, priceless.


----------



## amage (27 November 2011)

Babies look gorgeous...I love your fave pic too! The Bouncy Boys also look great....you better teach Jupiter to keep that buck going or he'll be the youngest ever eventer "retired" to the hunt field! Great news about the boob and I'm guessing your own opinion of being a wimp must be a mile off. Only advice I have is that horses heads and fresh boob stitches should never meet....been there done that and feel I have a new found appreciation for how sore it must be for a man to hurt his nether regions!!


----------



## TableDancer (27 November 2011)

Baydale said:



			The boob is boob-shaped, in the right place and pointing in the right direction, what's not to like? 

Click to expand...

Sounds like a result to me - what is the right direction for a boob, anyway? Bit like headlights on full beam I guess... Mine seem to adopt a "dipped" setting far too often these days without mechanical assistance 

Babies and BBs looking great as always  Fab news about my friend Cal, my goodness you've had to be patient - thank heavens you are so good at it  and very exciting to hear about Grace's next date - he is my current top of the pops too, just like WUAS was: we obviously have similar taste in men  Talking of which, I love the Wallace/soppy Mummy shot but my favourite is still the newborn Wallace/soppy DAVID shot 

And lastly surely it has to be Oasby?? Else who can I play with??


----------



## TarrSteps (27 November 2011)

TD, step away from the as-yet-Cevin Z. It is spoken for.  

And yes, I am prepared to fight you for it. As you know, I am HUGE.


----------



## alwaysbroke (27 November 2011)

Loving Pa Baydales pics of your gorgous horses and Wallace's posh name

Will resist the urge to call you inspirational........again, but I am firmly laying the blame of me offering to start riding D_K's big lad (he is too busy with everyone else's horses atm to ride his own....)at your door, I only offered cos I was thinking of you at the time

Seriously really pleased that you are back on board so quickly


----------



## Renvers (27 November 2011)

Love the pics

Happy healing vibes for your ongoing recovery.

Interested in your experiences with your MOJO, I got one for my birthday, are they good??


----------



## Mince Pie (27 November 2011)

Gorgeous pics and jealous of the no-bounce-sitting-trot-boobs! Hopefully your OH won't steal Jup for hunting just yet!


----------



## jules89 (27 November 2011)

you're not a nutter, you're mad 

but totally inspirational



Jooopoiter looks cracking!


----------



## tiggs (27 November 2011)

Great pics and wonderful to hear you sounding so positive. The Wish Doctor is a super name. Hope 2012 is a great year for you


----------



## Baydale (27 November 2011)

Lolo said:



			Is it really bad I read that straight off, with no excuse having not been a teenager for nearly a month now and I'm meant to be doing a very-serious degree?
		
Click to expand...

 Kids, huh?


----------



## Baydale (27 November 2011)

ajn1610 said:



			Lovely pics as always. 
Well done you! And Good Luck with the recovery.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, ajn1610, and I shall pass on your compliments to the photographer.


----------



## Baydale (27 November 2011)

Sarah_Jane said:



			Glad all recovered and I will try similar tactics with my doctor this week  Boys are looking good and hoping that 2012 is very successful!
		
Click to expand...

I think all doctors should have a module added to their training entitled "Women Wot Ride Horses: How to Deal With Them". 

You and I deserve some good luck next year, S_J!


----------



## Baydale (27 November 2011)

DarkHorseB said:



			No she's not horsey at all but a tough Northern sort 

Ooh I like it - where on earth did that curve ball come from I thought you had it down to Wensleydale and the other Wishy name??

Click to expand...

They breed them that way oop North, ask my mother, or should that be "me mam"? 

Dunno where it came from, the depths of my tiny brain after a glass of wine probably.


----------



## Baydale (27 November 2011)

NR99 said:



			Heyy great post - have looked through all the photies again even though I've seen most of them! Glad you're almost back to 100% still hankering after sending the Pig up for a 4 week Baydale bootcamp!

Glad you decided on a posh name finally (and that it wasn't Wensleydale)!

Click to expand...

Awwww, thanks, N. I'd love to see the Pig once hunting is over, probably more than the Pig would love to see me.


----------



## PapaFrita (27 November 2011)

Lovely to have another Baydale report. You sound very upbeat, which is great, and also *whispers* a bit _inspirational_


----------



## Maisie2 (27 November 2011)

Great pics and report  My stepdaughter had exactly the same op but she was allergic to the stitches in her back,  which caused her the most problem (she is fine now).  You may not wish to be 'inspirational' but I thought the name The Wish Doctor was inspired


----------



## photo_jo (27 November 2011)

Baydale said:



			Thanks, ajn1610, and I shall pass on your compliments to the photographer. 

Click to expand...

And mine-nice pics! Although I can see I might need to come and do a day's hunting photography over your way! Am I allowed to use the 'i' word?  J


----------



## MrsMozart (27 November 2011)

Brilliant post   

Loving the boob (in all its right directional pointingness ). And the pictures


----------



## angelish (27 November 2011)

Sounds like fun  
Good for you but be careful woman , pleased you and babies doing well and can't wait to get on proper comp to peak at pics


----------



## soupdragon71 (27 November 2011)

emmyc said:



			Great name and very appropriate 

Click to expand...

Agree, it's a very appropriate name!


----------



## Baydale (27 November 2011)

amage said:



			Babies look gorgeous...I love your fave pic too! The Bouncy Boys also look great....you better teach Jupiter to keep that buck going or he'll be the youngest ever eventer "retired" to the hunt field! Great news about the boob and I'm guessing your own opinion of being a wimp must be a mile off. Only advice I have is that horses heads and fresh boob stitches should never meet....been there done that and feel I have a new found appreciation for how sore it must be for a man to hurt his nether regions!!
		
Click to expand...

Ouch, amage, and thanks for the advice. I'm being careful to avoid the horses that will headbutt you for a polo.  

OH was heard to say "that'll be my hunter in 4 years", pointing at Jup, and I told him to try 8 years as that would be nearer the mark.


----------



## Baydale (27 November 2011)

TableDancer said:



			Sounds like a result to me - what is the right direction for a boob, anyway? Bit like headlights on full beam I guess... Mine seem to adopt a "dipped" setting far too often these days without mechanical assistance 

Babies and BBs looking great as always  Fab news about my friend Cal, my goodness you've had to be patient - thank heavens you are so good at it  and very exciting to hear about Grace's next date - he is my current top of the pops too, just like WUAS was: we obviously have similar taste in men  Talking of which, I love the Wallace/soppy Mummy shot but my favourite is still the newborn Wallace/soppy DAVID shot 

And lastly surely it has to be Oasby?? Else who can I play with??
		
Click to expand...

 I was thinking of them being set to dazzle, not dip... 

I still don't think patience is one of my virtues but thank goodness I had so much going on with the rest of my life that Cal could have all the time he needed. Whats six months anyway? I'm sure he'll catch up with Jooooopiter soon enough.

Glad you like my choice of suitor for Grace, I'm bound to get a grey though, aren't I? If it jumps like its dad I won't care what colour it is. 

Oasby it is then, your usual room, madam?  I'll try out the recipe for margarita ice cream I found and perhaps invent a mojito version too.


----------



## Baydale (27 November 2011)

alwaysbroke said:



			Loving Pa Baydales pics of your gorgous horses and Wallace's posh name

Will resist the urge to call you inspirational........again, but I am firmly laying the blame of me offering to start riding D_K's big lad (he is too busy with everyone else's horses atm to ride his own....)at your door, I only offered cos I was thinking of you at the time

Seriously really pleased that you are back on board so quickly
		
Click to expand...

Thanks ab.  I refuse to take any responsibility for you offering to do that, it must be your inner Brave Pants persona coming to the fore.


----------



## Baydale (27 November 2011)

Renvers said:



			Love the pics

Happy healing vibes for your ongoing recovery.

Interested in your experiences with your MOJO, I got one for my birthday, are they good??
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, Renvers, I'm sure some extra healing vibes will be put to use by my battered body. 

Re the MOJO, I think I'm more mobile than before as I was pretty stiff and struggled with sitting trot for any length of time (this was all pre-op, I've not tried much sitting trot since ) - my trainer noticed a difference from one lesson to the next and the only thing that had changed was me wearing the MOJO.


----------



## Baydale (27 November 2011)

Mince Pie said:



			Gorgeous pics and jealous of the no-bounce-sitting-trot-boobs! Hopefully your OH won't steal Jup for hunting just yet!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, Mince Pie, I'm hoping for much-improved dressage marks next season! 

My OH will have to get in the queue of those wanting to steal Jup, I think tigers_eye currently heads it.


----------



## Baydale (27 November 2011)

jules89 said:



			you're not a nutter, you're mad 

but totally inspirational



Jooopoiter looks cracking!
		
Click to expand...

Like any of us who have horses are particularly sane...   And students? They're worse still. 

Another Jooopiter fan then?


----------



## Baydale (28 November 2011)

tiggs said:



			Great pics and wonderful to hear you sounding so positive. The Wish Doctor is a super name. Hope 2012 is a great year for you
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, tiggs, I'll tell the photographer he's done a good job. I think I've turned into a glass-half-full person over the last year or so, I'm very lucky.


----------



## Baydale (28 November 2011)

PapaFrita said:



			Lovely to have another Baydale report. You sound very upbeat, which is great, and also *whispers* a bit _inspirational_ 

Click to expand...

Shut up!!!  

I might only have hunting reports to deliver to HHO if Jup has his way.


----------



## Baydale (28 November 2011)

Maisie2 said:



			Great pics and report  My stepdaughter had exactly the same op but she was allergic to the stitches in her back,  which caused her the most problem (she is fine now).  You may not wish to be 'inspirational' but I thought the name The Wish Doctor was inspired 

Click to expand...

Ha ha, I'm a bit sick of doctors at the moment, but I do lurve my little Wish Doctor. 

Ouchies re your stepdaughter's back, I hope they got her fixed asap.


----------



## Baydale (28 November 2011)

photo_jo said:



			And mine-nice pics! Although I can see I might need to come and do a day's hunting photography over your way! Am I allowed to use the 'i' word?  J
		
Click to expand...

No you're not! Unless the 'i' stands for 'irritating'. 

Pa Baydale said thanks, and to tell you they're straight off the camera, untweaked. 

Deffo need you to do some hunting pix, I can provide you with a horse if you think you can do them better mounted?


----------



## Baydale (28 November 2011)

MrsMozartletoe said:



			Brilliant post   

Loving the boob (in all its right directional pointingness ). And the pictures  

Click to expand...

Thanks, MrsMozartletoe. I'm sure anyone who meets me in RL will not know where to look now they've read this.


----------



## Baydale (28 November 2011)

angelish said:



			Sounds like fun  
Good for you but be careful woman , pleased you and babies doing well and can't wait to get on proper comp to peak at pics 

Click to expand...

I will be careful, I haven't got a reckless bone in my body, honestly.


----------



## Baydale (28 November 2011)

soupdragon71 said:



			Agree, it's a very appropriate name!
		
Click to expand...

Glad you like it.


----------



## MrsMozart (28 November 2011)

Baydale said:



			Thanks, MrsMozartletoe. I'm sure anyone who meets me in RL will not know where to look now they've read this.  

Click to expand...


Well, not being a boob lass m'self , I'll be looking you in the eye m'duck, and proud to do so 

*please note: all inferred references to inspirational, amazing, and wonderful are purely intentional  *


----------



## photo_jo (28 November 2011)

Baydale said:



			Deffo need you to do some hunting pix, I can provide you with a horse if you think you can do them better mounted? 

Click to expand...

Irritating it is then BTW the last time I tried to take hunting pics off a horse I got a black eye-tried to do the finest view in England image a la Snaffles-dropped reins on horse (not mine I might add), kicked at fence, put camera to eye and forgot I'd got a real wide angle on so I thought he had another stride before I was expecting


----------



## Booboos (28 November 2011)

Great post! So glad to hear you are recovering well and are back in the saddle!

Beasties look great, your babies are lovely and that is one monster of a yearling!!!b


----------



## Baydale (28 November 2011)

MrsMozartletoe said:



			Well, not being a boob lass m'self , I'll be looking you in the eye m'duck, and proud to do so 

*please note: all inferred references to inspirational, amazing, and wonderful are purely intentional  *
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Baydale (28 November 2011)

photo_jo said:



			Irritating it is then BTW the last time I tried to take hunting pics off a horse I got a black eye-tried to do the finest view in England image a la Snaffles-dropped reins on horse (not mine I might add), kicked at fence, put camera to eye and forgot I'd got a real wide angle on so I thought he had another stride before I was expecting

Click to expand...

How funny, I bet you still managed to keep hold of your camera though.


----------



## Baydale (28 November 2011)

Booboos said:



			Great post! So glad to hear you are recovering well and are back in the saddle!

Beasties look great, your babies are lovely and that is one monster of a yearling!!!b
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, Booboos. The monster yearling must be doing all his growing early as his dad is only 16.1hh and his mum 16hh, unless I've bred a freak....


----------



## Navalgem (28 November 2011)

Love the babies, I'll have Wallace on my wish list please 

Glad Moo Cal Cow is feeling better too, he obviously just wanted to sympathise with you and took it too far :/

Joooo-pit-errr looks absolutely fabulous, I can't imagine him being a naughty cheeky boy under saddle, he's looking soooo grown up. 

Roll on 2012 and fighting fit Baydale and ponies! Hurrah!


----------



## jules89 (28 November 2011)

Baydale said:



			Like any of us who have horses are particularly sane...   And students? They're worse still. 

Another Jooopiter fan then? 

Click to expand...


I can't be a mad student as not riding at the moment - most rock and roll thing I've done this year is broken my elbow and not realised for 8 weeks till I finally went to A&E! Not even horse related! 

And yep, he's rather good looking in those stressage pics!


----------



## leflynn (28 November 2011)

Fab piccies (I still want to steal Myrtle the mini Baydale cutie )  Jup looks a smasher too  Clearly your OH wants to steal him too.... 

I still think you're a bit of a mentalist, well quite a lot   Now you'll be a dazzling boobed mentalist which defo has to be slightly more rock and roll without breaking anything else  

Looking forward to the next update already and more piccies


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (28 November 2011)

Your babies are adorable! And the photo of The Wish Doctor (great name) looking at the camera is SO sweet! 
Full marks to the photographer.

But Jup - I think I have fallen in love!! He looks awesome in those photos! I may have drooled over the whole album - there is a beautiful shot of his head and neck.

I'm glad to hear that Cal is feeling good again, just as the season finishes and hunting starts  do you think Jup has being telling tales?  It will be lovely to get reports on the terrible two again - are you feeling strong? 

Glad to hear you are feeling well and still testing your Dr's defenitions of rest! Loving the compromise!
Hope you don't mind me asking but doesn't your back need the muscle they 'borrowed'? 

Have fun hunting!


----------



## georgiegirl (28 November 2011)

Horses all looking wonderful as per usual.

And congratulations on the reconstruction  as someone who is involved with these procedures I find it gobsmacking how well you sound like your doing. Its fab that its not getting you down and your carrying on and Im not going to lecture you on being sensible etc etc but do listen to your body if its telling you you have done enough.

Well done wonder woman


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (28 November 2011)

Baydale said:



			Oasby it is then, your usual room, madam?  I'll try out the recipe for margarita ice cream I found and perhaps invent a mojito version too.
		
Click to expand...

Mmmmm! let me know if they are a sucess!


----------



## Nic (28 November 2011)

Happy new boob 

Fantastic pics & update as always.  Loving Wally's posh name.

I shall resist the urge to call you the "i" word, at least until you accept my FB request!


----------



## KatB (28 November 2011)

Lurvely pictures, and always a bonus the new boob points in the right direction... would be a bit embarrassing if it turned up somewhere it shouldnt!!  

Fab news re. Mr Moo Cal, and Joooopiter looks fab, really really great! Ready to wipe the floor with everyone and everything next year I reckon


----------



## Aspiring (28 November 2011)

I know we are not meant to use the "i" word, but you really are (always have been, even more so now!) - you make me feel even more of a wimp when I am thinking "the weather is too bad to ride today"!  I am so glad all is going well for you - you really deserve it. Pics look great!


----------



## FigJam (28 November 2011)

Always great to hear a positive Baydale Blog!   Very pleased you are recovering so well from your surgery and that it went so well.  Also pleased to hear Cal is on the mend and better, tell him we need him fighting fit in time for lots of cheeky boy reports next season! 

Look forward to hearing about the babies' progress, they are all so cute.  I love the photo of Gertie, she looks very sweet.


----------



## Saratoga (28 November 2011)

Lovely update, lovely photos and lovely to hear you feeling well!


----------



## Baydale (28 November 2011)

Baydale said:



			Thanks, Booboos. The monster yearling must be doing all his growing early as his dad is only 16.1hh and his mum 16hh, unless I've bred a freak.... 

Click to expand...

Dur, I thought you meant Wallace but the monster yearling is Gertie.  She shouldn't be that huge either; maybe there's something in the water here?


----------



## Baydale (28 November 2011)

leflynn said:



			Fab piccies (I still want to steal Myrtle the mini Baydale cutie )  Jup looks a smasher too  Clearly your OH wants to steal him too.... 

I still think you're a bit of a mentalist, well quite a lot   Now you'll be a dazzling boobed mentalist which defo has to be slightly more rock and roll without breaking anything else  

Looking forward to the next update already and more piccies 

Click to expand...

I'm glad someone else is a Myrtle fan as she's really grown on me, I'm hoping next year she'll blossom some more.  Let's hope the whole team can dazzle, one way or another.


----------



## Thistle (28 November 2011)

I know of a few Graf yearlings, they are all huge


----------



## Baydale (28 November 2011)

Festive_Felicitations said:



			Your babies are adorable! And the photo of The Wish Doctor (great name) looking at the camera is SO sweet! 
Full marks to the photographer.

But Jup - I think I have fallen in love!! He looks awesome in those photos! I may have drooled over the whole album - there is a beautiful shot of his head and neck.

I'm glad to hear that Cal is feeling good again, just as the season finishes and hunting starts  do you think Jup has being telling tales?  It will be lovely to get reports on the terrible two again - are you feeling strong? 

Glad to hear you are feeling well and still testing your Dr's defenitions of rest! Loving the compromise!
Hope you don't mind me asking but doesn't your back need the muscle they 'borrowed'? 

Have fun hunting!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, F_F, Jup's special charm is at work again.  I'll be sure to build my strength up before the season starts, ready for the onslaught of all the Cheeky Boys can throw at me. 

You'll only miss your latissimus dorsi muscle if you do hardcore mountaineering, swimming or skiing, so I think I'm ok.....there was no mention of pony-wrestling.


----------



## Baydale (28 November 2011)

Saint_Nic_01 said:



			Happy new boob 

Fantastic pics & update as always.  Loving Wally's posh name.

I shall resist the urge to call you the "i" word, at least until you accept my FB request! 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, I should drink a toast to it, shouldn't I?


----------



## Baydale (28 November 2011)

Navalgem said:



			Love the babies, I'll have Wallace on my wish list please 

Glad Moo Cal Cow is feeling better too, he obviously just wanted to sympathise with you and took it too far :/

Joooo-pit-errr looks absolutely fabulous, I can't imagine him being a naughty cheeky boy under saddle, he's looking soooo grown up. 

Roll on 2012 and fighting fit Baydale and ponies! Hurrah!
		
Click to expand...

 Cal and I must jointly get the award for the most attention-seeking individuals of Team Baydale.


----------



## Baydale (28 November 2011)

georgiegirl said:



			Horses all looking wonderful as per usual.

And congratulations on the reconstruction  as someone who is involved with these procedures I find it gobsmacking how well you sound like your doing. Its fab that its not getting you down and your carrying on and Im not going to lecture you on being sensible etc etc but do listen to your body if its telling you you have done enough.

Well done wonder woman 

Click to expand...

Thanks, georgiegirl. I don't think I expected to be feeling so good but as I am it would be rude not to get back out there and get on with my life - I am sleeping very well as a result.  I doubt that two or three Diclofenac a day could prop me up if I was feeling a bit ropey.


----------



## Baydale (28 November 2011)

KatB said:



			Lurvely pictures, and always a bonus the new boob points in the right direction... would be a bit embarrassing if it turned up somewhere it shouldnt!!  

Fab news re. Mr Moo Cal, and Joooopiter looks fab, really really great! Ready to wipe the floor with everyone and everything next year I reckon 

Click to expand...

 I'd be happy with a season where I got my riding back up to its usual standard  so I can do my ponies justice.


----------



## Baydale (28 November 2011)

Aspiring said:



			I know we are not meant to use the "i" word, but you really are (always have been, even more so now!) - you make me feel even more of a wimp when I am thinking "the weather is too bad to ride today"!  I am so glad all is going well for you - you really deserve it. Pics look great!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, Aspiring, but I can assure you there will be plenty of days when I won't feel like riding either, so you're not alone.


----------



## Baydale (28 November 2011)

FigJam said:



			Always great to hear a positive Baydale Blog!   Very pleased you are recovering so well from your surgery and that it went so well.  Also pleased to hear Cal is on the mend and better, tell him we need him fighting fit in time for lots of cheeky boy reports next season! 

Look forward to hearing about the babies' progress, they are all so cute.  I love the photo of Gertie, she looks very sweet. 

Click to expand...

If you could've seen Cal's face on Day 1 of being ridden, he was delighted to be doing something so exciting as walking round the arena for 20 mins.   I wonder if he'll be more cheeky next season after so much time off?


----------



## Baydale (28 November 2011)

Saratoga said:



			Lovely update, lovely photos and lovely to hear you feeling well!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, Saratoga, no-one was more surprised than I was that I was to be feeling so well so quickly.


----------



## Baydale (28 November 2011)

Thistle said:



			I know of a few Graf yearlings, they are all huge
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps they do all their growing early on....?


----------



## Mrs Pink (29 November 2011)

Well that was lovely reading for a Tuesday morning, they all look very well, love the photo's and glad the surgery went well, roll on 2012


----------



## Thistle (29 November 2011)

Baydale said:



			Perhaps they do all their growing early on....? 

Click to expand...

Like the Jumbos do!


----------



## Baydale (29 November 2011)

Mrs Pink said:



			Well that was lovely reading for a Tuesday morning, they all look very well, love the photo's and glad the surgery went well, roll on 2012 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Mrs Pink.  Hopefully my 2012 threads will have the horses as the main content, not the cancer!


----------



## Dollysox (29 November 2011)

Oops - bit late to the party and nearly missed this.  Lovely to have a Baydale Blog update and love the pony pictures.  Jup looks fab. 

Know how Cal must be feeling - Dolly has just come back into walk work after 6 months off with a bone cyst in the pastern and is so pleased to be doing something, even if it is just 20 minutes walking in circles in the school, she's going around with a virtual grin the whole time.

Here's to an excellent 2012 for you and the whole team.


----------



## Rollin (29 November 2011)

I read your post with great pleasure.  Lovely photos of you and your horses.  If I had had a new pair made to measure I would take great care of them - look after yourself.


----------



## angelish (29 November 2011)

just got a min to have a peek at photos 

what a lovely bunch ,i love your mare and jupiter is gorgeous and also v big


----------



## Baydale (30 November 2011)

Dollysox said:



			Oops - bit late to the party and nearly missed this.  Lovely to have a Baydale Blog update and love the pony pictures.  Jup looks fab. 

Know how Cal must be feeling - Dolly has just come back into walk work after 6 months off with a bone cyst in the pastern and is so pleased to be doing something, even if it is just 20 minutes walking in circles in the school, she's going around with a virtual grin the whole time.

Here's to an excellent 2012 for you and the whole team.
		
Click to expand...

It's not much of a party, Dollysox, I'm hoping the best parties are yet to come. 

That's interesting that Dolly had the same problem as Cal, we'll have to compare notes....I'll pm you.


----------



## Baydale (30 November 2011)

Rollin said:



			I read your post with great pleasure.  Lovely photos of you and your horses.  If I had had a new pair made to measure I would take great care of them - look after yourself.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, Rollin. "Made to measure" is a very good way to describe my new chest.


----------



## Nic (30 November 2011)

Baydale said:



 Thanks, I should drink a toast to it, shouldn't I? 

Click to expand...

Absolutely, any excuse!


----------



## Baydale (30 November 2011)

angelish said:



			just got a min to have a peek at photos 

what a lovely bunch ,i love your mare and jupiter is gorgeous and also v big 

Click to expand...

Thanks, angelish, and you're right, Jup is very big but his depth tends to fool people into thinking he's smaller.


----------



## digger2 (30 November 2011)

I know you dont want the "i" word but tough I need some at the moment!!    and i need to focus on filling an empty stable when it would be easy to chuck the towel in til spring.

Ditto everything already said - the boys and youngsters look so fab, enjoy the "closed" season and kick on for 2012.

once i have something to kick i'll join you.


----------



## SamuelWhiskers (30 November 2011)

The boys are looking fab and amazing you are so fit and well after the op! Those rememdies sound amazing, i've seen those Mojo bracelets at events and must admit to be very sceptical! You've obviously looked after your body and now its looking after you! There is a lot to be said for keeping fit and i'm sure thats why you've recovered quicker (not that i'm a doctor or anything!) Good on you for keeping going i say 

Soooo i wish you every sucess for 2012 season....... you do realise you have absolutely no excuses now! ;-)


----------



## Baydale (30 November 2011)

digger2 said:



			I know you dont want the "i" word but tough I need some at the moment!!    and i need to focus on filling an empty stable when it would be easy to chuck the towel in til spring.

Ditto everything already said - the boys and youngsters look so fab, enjoy the "closed" season and kick on for 2012.

once i have something to kick i'll join you.
		
Click to expand...

 You can all the spare "i" that everyone's offered me, or I've got a spare horse that you could take off my hands!  

I'll look forward to seeing you in kick on mode once the dark cloud has lifted and you've got a spring in your step again.


----------



## Baydale (30 November 2011)

SamuelWhiskers said:



			The boys are looking fab and amazing you are so fit and well after the op! Those rememdies sound amazing, i've seen those Mojo bracelets at events and must admit to be very sceptical! You've obviously looked after your body and now its looking after you! There is a lot to be said for keeping fit and i'm sure thats why you've recovered quicker (not that i'm a doctor or anything!) Good on you for keeping going i say 

Soooo i wish you every sucess for 2012 season....... you do realise you have absolutely no excuses now! ;-)
		
Click to expand...

I didn't think I was that fit and my body is no temple, believe me!  I don't care if it's the placebo effect or not, I'll be trying the Mojo on the horses soon as they already function better aided by Crossgates remedies. 

I'd like to think I stil have the "old age" excuse up my sleeve but Toddy and Mrs King have put paid to that one.


----------



## Baydale (30 November 2011)

Saint_Nic_01 said:



			Absolutely, any excuse! 

Click to expand...


----------



## digger2 (1 December 2011)

Baydale said:



 You can all the spare "i" that everyone's offered me, or I've got a spare horse that you could take off my hands!  

I'll look forward to seeing you in kick on mode once the dark cloud has lifted and you've got a spring in your step again. 

Click to expand...

Deal 

I'll start mopping up all the spare "i" floating around, and get the stable ready 

2012 will be a good year x


----------

